# Cherry Eye



## Ilsgirl (Sep 15, 2009)

One of our Chihuahua’s that came in as a foster at 4weeks (is now almost 5months old) has developed -what looks like -Cherry eye. It showed itself for the first time 2 weeks ago on a Saturday night. My daughter and I washed out the eye with sterile eye solution 3 times. The next morning her eye looked fine. Today it is back. Same eye. We did wash it with the sterile solution again twice.

I did read that cherry eye can come & go? Especially at first?
I talked to a friend’s friend who’s Chihuahua had two cherry eye surgeries done on the same eye and each time the condition came back after a few days and $1300? Her vet told her to just keep the eye clean from now on and to wash it 3 times a day to prevent infection? No more surgeries.

Does anyone have any experience with this? How was it treated? Was the treatment successful? Are there any home remedies? Does it need to be operated on? (I want to give her the best care possible, but I’d rather not spend $1300 if it does come back over and over ). 

I’ll try to get a picture of her.
LLL Thank you for any advice! Alexandra


----------



## Ilsgirl (Sep 15, 2009)

Here is a picture of her & her eye.










LLL


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

My beagle had Cherry Eye - we got her surgery and it never came back.

It can come and go, but if it's a constant thing - I'd just have the surgery.

It sounds as though your friends chi's problem was "fixed" not removed. If you just remove the offending part, it will not come back and you will just have to use eye drops in the eye for the rest of the dogs life. Which, in all honesty, sounds like what you're doing now except for the dog is in pain now when it flairs up.


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

It looks like her third eyelid is red. Is that still cherry eye or damage to her third eyelid? I have never seen cherry eye on a dog before, I am sorry I am no help.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Poco had cherry eye later in his life.
I heard surgery would be expensive and might not work too.

We found a great vet, and asked him about it. He did the surgery for 
something like $ 400 and the cherry eye never returned. It was about 3 to 3.5 years before he passed. I wish I had done it sooner.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

awh nooo I have no advice but just wanted to say I'm thinking of her-hope she gets better and you sort it out soon xxxx


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Bless her, never had a dog with this so no help, but positive thoughts on there way 

x


----------

